# In need of a british hairdresser to cut my hair



## ksumman (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi All, 

Does anyone know of or are a British hairdresser? I don't want to sound to fussy but I desperately need cut and would only prefer a british person to cut my hair. Its quite long and I'm worried that I'll have 5inches cut of rather then an inch off! 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

So only British hairdressers know how to measure a cut ? Seriously ?

My wife is very fussy with her hair but hasn't been near a Brit snipper for years - in fact she doesn't get it cut when she returns to the UK and always gets it cut here instead.


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

Hilarious !

You and Mina Miller should get together


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

ksumman said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Does anyone know of or are a British hairdresser? I don't want to sound to racist but I desperately need cut and would only prefer a british person to cut my hair. Its quite long and I'm worried that I'll have 5inches cut of rather then an inch off!
> 
> Thanks in advance.


There I fixed that for you....


----------



## robbo265 (Nov 22, 2014)

ksumman said:


> Hi All, Does anyone know of or are a British hairdresser? I don't want to sound to fussy but I desperately need cut and would only prefer a british person to cut my hair. Its quite long and I'm worried that I'll have 5inches cut of rather then an inch off! Thanks in advance.


 Ksumman, if you do find a British hairdresser please let me know as my wife "knows what you mean" and she is looking for one! We are not racist either.


----------



## diamantaire (Jan 14, 2015)

If you find one let me know. Have been getting my hair cuts back in Belgium .


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Slam in Al Quoz
Hairworks in IBN Battuta
Pastels in Mercato or Jumeirah


----------



## BigAndyD (Apr 19, 2013)

I live opposite a British hairdresser. If her own hair is anything to go by, I wouldn't trust her to cut a slice of bread.


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

BigAndyD said:


> I live opposite a British hairdresser. If her own hair is anything to go by, I wouldn't trust her to cut a slice of bread.


She probably cant find a British hairdresser either and has to settle for the natives cutting her hair.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Sorry I can't help you with a British hairdresser but if you do decide to go with a Non-British person, I would highly recommend Elvie from Pretty Lady Salon in Satwa. I've been going to her since my first visit to Dubai in 1996 

I do have very short hair though so not really an expert!


----------



## Noldor (Dec 27, 2014)

robbo265 said:


> Ksumman, if you do find a British hairdresser please let me know as my wife "knows what you mean" and she is looking for one! We are not racist either.


And while in the process, if you come across a good East Asian hair stylist then lemme know as well. As I got Asian hair and it seems no one else can be trusted...


----------



## robbo265 (Nov 22, 2014)

Noldor said:


> And while in the process, if you come across a good East Asian hair stylist then lemme know as well. As I got Asian hair and it seems no one else can be trusted...


 find your own!


----------



## Val_TX (Mar 16, 2012)

I use Maxine at Maria Dowling. It's at Al Mina Rd and 2 December. She is British. I like her


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

For the puzzled people, I have curly hair. It's difficult to get a decent haircut in Dubai if your hair is curly and god knows I've tried and walked out with too many horror shows, including one attempt to rebrand me as the Bride of Frankenstein. The other option is to spend hundreds of dirhams for a mediocre cut at a fancy hotel salon. So I can see where the OP is coming from. But lucky me the hair doesn't grow rapidly so I can wait every six months or so when I return to the UK.


----------



## Noldor (Dec 27, 2014)

robbo265 said:


> find your own!


Can't mate, been looking allover to no good.
Thinking of giving a certain non Asian hairdresser in Dubai Mall a try, but I won't be surprised if I have to spend another month or so with an Army cut...


----------

